# Finally got the run finished



## jacobowens1994 (Dec 13, 2019)

Finally finished my run! Minus the roof 
Feel free to critique and give advice my main goal is to keep my dogs out and didn't want to break the bank! I know I should've used hardware cloth but the dogs have been pretty good about it I lock up the girls every night


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Love the butterflies, who's idea was that?

Girls are up every night? If they are then it should be adequate. The one thing I did was to sandwich the wire between two pieces of wood, either battens or 1X3s. Even though I knew racoons could tear the wire it made me feel better. 

What are the latches like on the doors? Something that dextrous racoon hands can't open?


----------



## jacobowens1994 (Dec 13, 2019)

They came off of the fence behind the run lol
I actually need to get to Home Depot ASAP to get caribeaner clips for the gate latches


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL Yeah, the carabiners should be more secure. 

I had a double run of poultry netting on one of my pens, during the night a racoon ripped through the first layer but gave up after it found another layer underneath it.


----------



## jacobowens1994 (Dec 13, 2019)

That’s a great idea I have leftover chicken wire I’ll eventually have to do that
I’m so excited I caught my barred rock lay her first egg sat evening then she layed another 48 hrs later! I know the other two girls will be right behind her!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sounds like you got everything done just in time. Congratulations on your girls growing up.


----------

